# 1882 super garden tractor



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought an 1882 super garden tractor this winter it had a 50" deck and a haban 54" snow plow . The tractor powered through the snow with the plow and today I put the deck on and wow what a dream to mow with . I am used to mowing about an acre or two with a 124 with a 38" deck so it was a heck of an upgrade . I did notice that the front grille support is broke on the bottom at both mounting points does anyone know where to get another


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

You can check in the manual. If you don't have it. Google your model number and you can find a PDF version of it. It should have a parts list and part numbers you can get the replacements from the company or partstree.com


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks I will do that


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

check messicks.com


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks I checked with them and ordered it as well thanks


----------

